
Is Lightroom still best for processing raws? - stealthmodeclan
Can open source community beat Adobe on processing raws? What alternatives exist which outshine lightroom?
======
hayitsbacon
I'm a fan of Darktable[1] for processing RAW files. It seems to have more
granular catagories for sorting images, and more image controls.

[1] [https://www.darktable.org/](https://www.darktable.org/)

Edit: GPLv3 makes me feel good too.

------
pauljaworski
Lightroom is a pretty fantastic tool. $10/mo is well worth it if you're at all
serious about photography. I haven't ever felt a need to explore alternatives.

